

Ask HN: What's a good online bank for a Delaware Corp. operating from overseas? - amingilani

Hi<p>We&#x27;re having trouble finding a bank that we can operate from Pakistan, that allows us to apply for an account online. Has HN ever had a similar problem?<p>Payload and Trequant are two Pakistani startups incubated at Plan9. We&#x27;re filing in Delaware for incorporation.<p>Payload: A bitcoin payments processor for Pakistani businesses and freelancers.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;payload.pk&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;payloadpk<p>Trequant: A bioinformatics wearable that provides doctors quantitative data to diagnose Tremor Disorders.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;trequant.com&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;trequantifier<p>Plan9: Pakistan&#x27;s largest technology incubator. Powered by the Punjab IT Board, a project of the Punjab Government.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;plan9.pitb.gov.pk
======
aliakhtar
Try this one: [http://www.stevenburgess.net/wp-
content/uploads/2014/12/Spam...](http://www.stevenburgess.net/wp-
content/uploads/2014/12/Spam-Can.jpg)

;)

------
fwddbhatti
Silicon Valley Bank, I suppose.

~~~
amingilani
That's the default option we have. It sounds nice, have you used it before?

~~~
aliakhtar
Check the usernames, lol

